# fagotto



## tan triste como ella

Qualcuno di voi sa se la parola fagotto si puó tradurre allo spagnolo come cucurucho?

Penso ai fagotti in cui si porta qualche specie di verdura o frutta come in quest'immagine:
http://www.enciclopediadegastronomia.es/fotos/993_castanas-la-fruta-caliente.jpg


----------



## 0scar

Parece que sí, según Google y en España.

http://www.google.com.ar/search?hl=es&rls=com.microsoft%3Aen-us%3AIE-SearchBox&q=%22cucuruchos+de+casta%C3%B1as%22&btnG=Buscar&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=


----------



## infinite sadness

Solo che quel coso in italiano non si chiama fagotto.


----------



## Neuromante

Ni en español, eso es un cucurucho.
Un fagotto es un instrumento musical.


----------



## tan triste como ella

Neuromante said:


> Ni en español, eso es un cucurucho.
> Un fagotto es un instrumento musical.



Sí, existe el instrumento, pero también tiene otro acepción, no sólo se refiere a un instrumento


----------



## 0scar

_Fagotto_ es un lío, paquete, atado, fajo, etc.
El que tiene forma cónica es un cucurucho. Acá los vendedores ambulantes vendían los maníes así. Nunca hubo vendedores de castaña pero si de maníes calientes con cáscara.


----------



## gatogab

tan triste como ella said:


> Sí, existe el instrumento, pero también tiene otra acepción, no sólo se refiere a un instrumento


 
Fagotto = http://www.midisegni.it/disegni/vari/fagotto_bag.gif


----------



## Tomby

Según mi diccionario bilingüe (Collins), *fagotto* puede ser "petate" (fardo) o "fagot" (instrumento musical).
¡Saludos!

P.D. Un petate es (o era) una especie de saco en el que los soldados guardaban sus pertenencias y servía como maleta.


----------



## ursu-lab

Il "Fagotto" è involto voluminoso, come un "sacco" e da lì deriva il nome dello strumento musicale, che in origine aveva un mantice con cui si soffiava l'aria.

Depende del contexto. Puede ser "fardo"/"bulto" si se entiende como "sacco", puede ser "fagot" si es el instrumento musical, y también se utiliza en una expresión: "fare fagotto" que en español es "líar los bártulos", cioè "fare trasloco", andarsene da un posto.



tan triste como ella said:


> Qualcuno di voi sa se la parola fagotto si puó tradurre allo spagnolo come cucurucho?
> 
> Penso ai fagotti in cui si porta qualche specie di verdura o frutta come in quest'immagine:
> http://www.enciclopediadegastronomia.es/fotos/993_castanas-la-fruta-caliente.jpg



Esto que sale en tu enlace en italiano no se llama fagotto sino más bien "*cartoccio *di caldarroste".


----------



## Racer #1

tan triste como ella said:


> Qualcuno di voi sa se la parola fagotto si puó tradurre allo spagnolo come cucurucho?
> 
> Penso ai fagotti in cui si porta qualche specie di verdura o frutta come in quest'immagine:




Un "cucurucho" in Messico e' un cono fatto di carta. In italia non mi e' mai capitato di sentire fagotto nel contesto della  tua imagine, ad esempio non ho mai sentito dire "un fagotto di  caldarroste". Quindi direi che fagotto non e' proprio lo stesso di  cucurucho. Fagotto e´qualcosa d'involto mentre il cucurucho e' sempre un cono  aperto.


----------



## infinite sadness

Sì, esatto, in italiano si dice "cartoccio", oppure in alcuni dialetti "coppo".


----------



## gatogab

Il *cono gelato* viene chiamato *cucurucho helado*


----------



## Neuromante

Aquí no se dice jamás "cucurucho helado". Como ya han dicho: Un cucurucho es de papel, no sólo en Méjico; en todas partes.

Un "cono gelato" es un helado en un cono. Lo normal es que pregunten si quieres el helado en cono o en vaso. O que pidas el helado en un cono.

Absolutamente nada que ver con los cucuruchos.


----------



## 0scar

En Argentina se dice _cucurucho_. Es la forma más común de comer de helado.
Si uno dice _cucurucho _dice helado.


----------



## gatogab

0scar said:


> En Argentina se dice _cucurucho_. Es la forma más común de comer de helado.
> Si uno dice _cucurucho _dice helado.


También los hay de maní:


> Si te quieres por el pico divertir
> Comete un cucuruchito de mani
> Caserita no te acuestes a dormir
> Sin comerte un cucurucho de mani
> El manisero. (Julio Cueva)


----------



## honeyheart

0scar said:


> En Argentina se dice _cucurucho_.


Es verdad, para nosotros es el único nombre que tiene ese cono hecho de oblea dulce.  Para el otro, hay que especificar: "cucurucho de papel".


----------



## ursu-lab

> Qualcuno di voi sa se la parola fagotto si puó tradurre allo spagnolo come cucurucho?



Ma la domanda non era su "fagotto"? Mi pare ormai assodato che "fagotto" non c'entra niente con "cucurucho" [1. "de helado" -> cono (it.); 2. "de papel" (castañas, etc.) -> cartoccio (it.).]


----------



## tan triste como ella

Muy bien, gracias a todos por sus comentarios y aportaciones 
Ahora me queda claro que la palabra fagotto no puede referirse en ningún momento a un cucurucho. 

Muchas gracias por su ayuda


----------

